# bandana thing.



## Exile

Where did it all start I really wonder? I know its use in black blocs. But where did the whole thing come from.

Post edited by: Exile, at: 2007/09/02 13:59


----------



## Exile

Ahh interesting didnt know the connection with the ftra. Quick question on the FTRA why the swastika symbolism?

Post edited by: Exile, at: 2007/09/02 15:58

Post edited by: Exile, at: 2007/09/02 15:59


----------



## Exile

Interesting thx man.


----------



## Exile

Well I was aware that the symbol has been used as a religious symbol in many beliefs. But never about the movement meaning of it. Truly interesting thx.


----------



## Antics

i use the bandanna for when shits flying around everywhere on trains, for black blocs, and its amazing for wiping sweat off your face.

Bandannas have a million and one uses and everyone should carry one.


i almost got my ass kicked in montreal by some "Crip" cause my bandanna was black. guy walks up to me and is just like is that blue bandanna, ahaha I look down at it and look at him like hes crazy and Im like uhhhhh no. and he starts to go on about how hes a crip and bla bla hahaha. fuckin lamers.


----------



## bananathrash

its because we are all babies.


----------



## Exile

Hahaha yeah we probably all are.


----------



## Mouse

mine's pink. 

it's pink cuz pink is my favorite color. pink is pretty.

I got's a purple one too. and gray and black. none of it means anything to me.

I'm such a fuckin girl it hurts sometimes.


----------



## Mouse

oh.. and native american's used the swastika to mean peace. it's also readily seen in ancient asain art. it usually always meant peace or good luck... but then hitler fliped it over and put in on a red flag and ruined it.


----------



## Exile

My bandanas black and well white. I dont really over all haha drift from those colors. Though a pink one does sound pretty awesoem.


----------



## punkkus

I have a green one, eco-friendly I guess. I was under the impression that they were in use for keeping the shit out of your face on trains, but also cuz they fell in with the western motif of most folky trainkids. Bandit style.


----------



## Labea

i have had so many bandanas... i can't seem to carry one for longer than a week. or ill puke all over it and abandon it. i was eggscited about my first bandana, which i stole about a week after being on the road. But one fateful evening in the parking lot of the colorado red rocks theatre, someone i knew fucked up their hand all drunk and falling all over the place. i thought i wrapped it around his hand... but when he got back from the drunk tank it had vanished. i lost my love for banadas. they are indifferent to me.

dont have much use for a bandana as it is now, so i just wrap my last one around my dogs neck.


----------



## Hoghead Bob

I have a blue one, it was $0.99 at the gas station. 

Regarding FTRA and National Socialist symbols etc. I imagine that allot of them adopt such symbols for the same reason that members of the Hells Angles did back in the 60's. Some H.A.'s adopted NS symbols more as a big F you to society rather than any racial reasons. Face it nothing pisses off Joe Q public more than a big crome Swaz on the back of your Harley.


----------



## Dillinger

I gotta black one. . . It means "black bandanna" for all i know.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

Bandannas are key for wiping your ass when you are in the desert and have one to spare.


----------



## Labea

FrumpyWatkins said:


> Bandannas are key for wiping your ass when you are in the desert and have one to spare.



AMEN!

those cacti can get a bit irritating =p


----------



## Exile

Labea said:


> FrumpyWatkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bandannas are key for wiping your ass when you are in the desert and have one to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN!
> 
> those cacti can get a bit irritating =p
Click to expand...

Hey some desert folk like that kind of thing. :?


----------



## danny boil

eh alotta kids these days are comin up with the idea that color=experience, personally i only kick down black ones to cats whove been ridin fer a while.. but thats cuz i like black ones. hard to part with. i wear a black one round my neck, cuz my bro kicked it down in denver after my other one got cut off my neck a while ago, and its gonna stay there till it disentigrates off my neck


----------



## Grace

I work at a club where we don't allow our customers to wear bandanas inside because it's Jersey and there's lots of gangs here, so we don't need people flashing colors and starting brawls. As a result, I have about twenty black bandanas and lots of red ones too. I don't feel badly about having them, because I told each and every one of their owners they could bring them back to their cars or leave them with me, and not one did. Fucking lazy teenagers. 

I think another meaning of the swastica was symbolized protection. I'm also pretty sure that's why Hitler used it as his emblem on EVERYTHING. The man was incredibly superstitious, and very into the occult. It can be found on many a Ouija board, which I know because I used to think they worked, and then I realized they were all made by Parker Brothers. Anyway, my two cents.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

I have a few black bandana's. The are great for keeping your head, and neck warm..and to give the lazy bulls the thumbs up as you pass on the roll-by at 4 in the morn, and you know they are to cold and lazy to stop the train.


----------



## byrdster7891

bandanas are also good when its cold outside. if it dirty enouhg its like a nice little scarf for your nose. especially when you look over the side of a train and that chilly wind hits your face at 40-60 miles an hour.


----------



## ericnobody

ya,i rock the black/blue/cream bandana, my current, which i got for a dollar today, is camo, i know that can somewhat cause a ruckus on the rails, but damnit, i love camo, and once its dirty enough it'll just look like i wiped my ass with it after eating nothing but green otter pops or something, and decided to still rock it.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

ericnobody said:


> ya,i rock the black/blue/cream bandana, my current, which i got for a dollar today, is camo, i know that can somewhat cause a ruckus on the rails, but damnit, i love camo, and once its dirty enough it'll just look like i wiped my ass with it after eating nothing but green otter pops or something, and decided to still rock it.



How does Cam cause a ruckus on the rails?? Really...i don't know.


----------



## ericnobody

i'm been flipped shit because it "signified FTRA" or some shit. i don't even know to be honest, it was more or less some fucks trying to start shit with me. whether for valid reason or not


----------



## jack ransom

I'm super sketched out about wearing bandannas because of gangs. I avoid it like the plague if I can. I don't want to roll into a new town and get jumped because of the rag around my neck.


----------



## finn

Camo bandannas for me, they help you hide out in the woods. Also ,as far as I know, they aren't really a sign of any group, well, except the military. When traveling, I tend to wear it a lot, since it keeps my head cleaner, and wards off lice when I hug possibly infested friends.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

I wear lots of cam...US gortex military surplus jacket, cut of US pants....it's good all round wear!!!! I don't want anyone telling me what i can, and cannot wear especially since i have a good line on surplus...i have worked in one..since i was a grubby kid. If it bothers anyone, i'll need to pull out my freedom of expression speech on their ass!!! (and maybe some brass knuckles, and roll with it!! I will fight for my right!!!!)


----------



## Exile

dirtyfacedan said:


> I wear lots of cam...US gortex military surplus jacket, cut of US pants....it's good all round wear!!!! I don't want anyone telling me what i can, and cannot wear especially since i have a good line on surplus...i have worked in one..since i was a grubby kid. If it bothers anyone, i'll need to pull out my freedom of expression speech on their ass!!! (and maybe some brass knuckles, and roll with it!! I will fight for my right!!!!)


 :shock:


----------



## Mouse

so _you've_ got free speech and no one's allowed to disagree with you? ha. ok!

uh yeah.. I rock a hat for the most part anymore.


----------



## Adversaryan

So I have never rode a train, YET. So i don't know anything about what symbols may mean or why they may have been adopted but common sence tells me that, A swazi would most likely have been adopted because it says fuck you to fourigners, considering the percentage of the hobo's that were probibly pissed off at more than just machines taking there jobs. not to mention the whole lifestyle is a bit of a fuck you and like guy said nothing says fuck you better than a big swazi. 
now I realize that the symbol is older than the nazi's, but I personaly don't give hobos any credit enough to think they would have known much about that at all. Its even possible that the lack of over all leadership in a group of traveling vagabonds could have left gaps open enough for Neo-nazi types to turn it into a nazi thing. Much the same way they say nazi's turned the skin head thing into a nazi thing. 

What I don't get though is what would a group have to be violent about riding trains? I mean is this seriously the equivilent of a gang riding certain busses and beating people up who try to ride there buss? all be it its much cooler than that but still. Don't get me wrong hopping trains is bad ass but a gang? Anyway. Maybe thats a topic for anouther place. but I know one thing, when I ride my first train ill definatly have a dew rag definatly a black one or a blue one and combined with a hood it will keep shit out of my nose :roll:


----------



## Mouse

I personally think the majority of all that FTRA shit is all a big load of crap. there may have been one, there may still be one, but i doubt it carries as much weight as people give it credit and lacks any organization or well.. lacks a solid existance in general. Out of all the train riders I've known not a single one could tell me they've really met an FTRA "member" and no one is consistant when it comes to what certain things mean.


----------



## Clit Comander

i have one too, its covered in booze, train greese, dirt, blood, and vomit. who cares what color you have. the majority of kids who wear skanks don't even ride the rails. although does anyone know what color FTRA wears? i heard it was black and they rock it boyscout style.


----------



## Clit Comander

i quess i should have looked on the 3rd page before i asked that question. i too believe FTRA to be on a falling out. but i do know people who have ran in to them. and i ain't hopp'n a single train with out my smilley. 8)


----------



## jack ransom

Clit Comander said:


> i have one too, its covered in booze, train greese, dirt, blood, and vomit. who cares what color you have. the majority of kids who wear skanks don't even ride the rails. although does anyone know what color FTRA wears? i heard it was black and they rock it boyscout style.



so there's this invention, its called the "washing machine", and they're all over the place. you should try one out, might fix up that bandanna of yours.

the majority of people in the history of all of bandanna wearing haven't rode the rails. train hoppers do not have a monopoly on the bandanna and if they were serious about tunnels they'd get a fucking respirator.


----------



## Poking Victim

what's wrong with having a ton of nasty shit on your rag? I like to wipe mine in girl's cooches after sex.


----------



## jack ransom

are you saying that girls (you mean women's, right?) "cooches" are nasty????

I wash my clothes and my body because I have self respect. I don't do it often, but being dirty for the sake of being dirty is totally strange to me. when I'm traveling or squatting, yeah, I'm pretty scrappy, but when I have the chance I show myself a little TLC and try to stay healthy. when white people first came to this continent, the natives could *smell* them before they saw them because Europeans believed that being filthy was a good idea. and the natives ridiculed white people for it. its not "natural" to be filthy the same way its not "natural" to bathe every single day when you dont' need it the way most people in the united states do today.

there's nothing *wrong* with being filthy. I just don't get it.

and also, that sounds like a splendid way to give someone a yeast infection.


----------



## Mouse

bathing when you have the chance to bath is the best thing you can do. fending off infections is always a good idea. when i travel, the opp. doesn't really present itself but whenever i get the chance i'll shower daily. 

being dirty for some 'f you" to society is fucking stupid. I have some level of self respect and I don't like smelling like pure shit or getting rashes and swamp ass because i'm trying to make some stupid point. 

TAKE A FUCKING BATH. or go swimming. or just change your nasty clothes. something!


----------



## soff

i usually shower at least once a week.. just because i hate being cold

(oh yeah by the way, hi im soff, i've been watching the forum for a while and finally got the courage to post and it's possibly the worst post ever, thanks for your time)


----------



## loam

Mouse said:


> I personally think the majority of all that FTRA shit is all a big load of crap. there may have been one, there may still be one, but i doubt it carries as much weight as people give it credit and lacks any organization or well.. lacks a solid existance in general. Out of all the train riders I've known not a single one could tell me they've really met an FTRA "member" and no one is consistant when it comes to what certain things mean.




well, THEY take it seriously. say that to some FTRA bum. you'll probably be missing some teeth.


----------



## loam

jack ransom said:


> [quote="Clit Comander":3ag0b2sh]i have one too, its covered in booze, train greese, dirt, blood, and vomit. who cares what color you have. the majority of kids who wear skanks don't even ride the rails. although does anyone know what color FTRA wears? i heard it was black and they rock it boyscout style.



so there's this invention, its called the "washing machine", and they're all over the place. you should try one out, might fix up that bandanna of yours.

the majority of people in the history of all of bandanna wearing haven't rode the rails. train hoppers do not have a monopoly on the bandanna and if they were serious about tunnels they'd get a fucking respirator.[/quote:3ag0b2sh]

you've never hopped trains have you?


----------



## jack ransom

I have rode trains before. I've gotten pretty dirty in my travels and living. alls I'm saying is that I go to a fucking laundromat. staying clean is as easy as getting free food. and bandannas have been around since way before trains. I dunno who the hell you think you're kidding. tell a _cowboy_, for god's sake, that train riders are the only legit bandanna wearers and he'll probably get a big kick out of that. how about your average innner city gangster? you should let them know that they have no right to be wearing a bandanna because hobos have a copyright on it. I'd pay money to see that.

and if you think a _bandanna_ is going to keep you from getting fucked up in the tunnels, if you're that worried about it you might want to get one of those little surgeon mask things (a respirator). I've met people who travel with the full respirator, canisters and everything. I'm sure a bandanna helps, but I'm even more sure that thats the kind of shit a respirator is _designed_ for.

next are you gonna to try and tell me that hobos are the only non-posers drinking MD 20/20 or something ridiculous like that?

and I think you're right about ftra still being around. FTRA is dwindling but still pretty legit. some are dangerous and some are just, well whatever. thats at least what I've picked up on from older riders. have you ever met 'em? got any dope stories?


----------



## jack ransom

soff said:


> i usually shower at least once a week.. just because i hate being cold
> 
> (oh yeah by the way, hi im soff, i've been watching the forum for a while and finally got the courage to post and it's possibly the worst post ever, thanks for your time)




oh, and welcome to the boards soff. no need for courage, we're a bunch of callow motherfuckers!


----------



## dirtysmellykid

i wear my bandanas as to blow my nose/wipe sweat/ and in the winter to cover my nose/mouth for warthm... i got a green one in honor of my boyfriend (R.I.P danny boy), red, brown and a yellow one i dumpstered. Mainly ppl just give 'em to me idk why though. But they all come in handy. I think whole gang related thing with bandanas gets annoying ccoz if yer out wearin one some dude'll mistake u for ina gang or a cop will. its ridiculous.


----------



## Poking Victim

I wash my body and my clothes, just not my bandana.


----------



## dirtysmellykid

haha yeah.


----------



## Clit Comander

never wash a bandana


----------



## odd

FTRA....well i was right outside of frisco burkley/oakland area. i was about to hop out and an hour b4 my train came 3 of the fuckers approached me and my kids and invited us to a squat house and a half gallon. 2 where dudes one was a chick we went back to the house and on the first night of this escapade im not quite sure what happened but they chased this black kid named "rain" (stupid hippy shit) right through the ghetto with baseball bats it was pretty damn funny until. the chick decided she wanted my alice pack i wasn't gonna stand for it, she jumps up and states that no one fucks around with the FTRA we fought 4 like 2 hours back and forth taking shwills inbetween (still not quit sure how that worked). she ended up pulling a knife out to my neck. none of my so called 'kidz" did shit cuz they was to scared of the other two boys or somethin i got the bitch in a headlock she's trying to pull my hair and shit and i kept bashing her head into the floor. she agrees to give my shit back if i let go but not really the minute i let go (my dumbass mistake) she jumps on me and start bashing my face in luckily for me their was some dumpstered lasgnia next 2 me i grabbed the lasgnia smashed it in her face and jumped out the window without my shit. 
some one wanted to know an FTRA (Fully Trashed Rascist Assholes) story well there you go. i personally don't wear a rag unless im riding it gives a mother fucker one more thing to grab onto when ur in a fight. but that's just me


----------



## skunkpit

ill usually bunch up cedar leaves on a bandana then tie it closed n wash my nut sack and groin region in a lake or what have you


----------



## Hoghead Bob

I shower 2 three times a day.


----------



## loam

Clit Comander said:


> never wash a bandana


true, true!


----------



## syphilust

no,no,no. bandanas are for soaking in nutrients to stave off starvation later - because towels are just too cumbersome...


----------



## spud

ive always used mine as a scarf, dust mask, and if something that smells realy offensive as for clenlieness i bathe and wash as often as possible just not my bandana or my vest i just feel that filth can add character to certain things


----------



## katiehabits

ya the only times i've washed my bandana is if i've puked on it & it crusted, if i had a really bad cold and it's crusted with snot or if it smells like dead animals. 
i've got a green one with spirlally clouds on it i've been sportin for a year & a half. it's been disinigrateing for a while now. i just sew it back together when it gets bad.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

not all FTRA are assholes. originated as Fuck The Regan Administration. Later got cannabalized into Freight Train Riders of America. u have several splinter groups here; Montana Brew Crew, Wrecking Crew, Goon Squad amongst others.

black is for the high line, blue for the mid line and red for the low (southern line).

widerstand is correct in his statement that the original 11 (sometimes called 13) were a motely crew. chester is one of the interesting ones.

a bit of FYI here:TRUE FTRA will don conchos. gold, bronze and copper. each color represents milage (documentable milage, too). additionally, to get 'ragged and tagged' is a long and complicated matter. most of the fucksticks today just call themselves ftra (lower case on purpose as i find these fucking pricks to be a menace and shouldn't fucking breathe!!!

i've riden w/most of the old timers and have only been in a handful of fights. bad apples there? yup, just as in all shit. HOWEVER, this is why some of my posts come off like an asshole when i stress to new riders to know who and what they're doing it with! old school riders will put a bullet in between ur eyes if u don't announce ur coming in camp or take the last drink of wine that u paid for. it's just how it is. right or wrong, those are the facts.

hope that cleared up a few matters. i ride IBRR these days.


----------



## spud

yea one of the nicest coolest most genuine people was wrecking crew i basicaly owe my life to him he helped me out a lot when i was in need and probably one of the most fun people ive ever met but thats just me


----------



## jabbyscabby

> Bandannas have a million and one uses and everyone should carry one.



Totally agree, If i told you all the reasons why i use my bandanna it would take to long and i would loose interest in this topic. 
Mine is black and white.

I have a friend who takes showers with his bandanna around his neck.. he will never take it off!

I also have a friend who keeps a bandanna tied to her bibs (it's soul purpose is for her piss) Piss Rag!


----------



## Ravie

thats a good idea. piss rag. and to think i use napkins!


----------



## RnJ

I use a brown bandana folded into a headband and tied around my head to keep my hair from going into my eyes, tie it around my wrist to wipe the sweat off my brow, or use it to tie small stuff in a bundle. I also use it to wrap around my eyes at night so I can sleep past sunrise, and when it's dry I use it after a shower like a towel.

Actually, you can see the bandana in my avatar.


----------



## moe

i wore a bandana because alot of the other true anarchists were doing it and i wanted to be cool and feel accepted within a group of punks and blah blah blah! HAHA!

im kidding, i don't use it

but imagine, if hitler hadn't touched that swastika symbol, we'd all be wearing it, sewed on bags sweaters pants on t-shirts and all. it'd be very 'chic'.


----------



## keg

xxxxx


----------



## genghis braun

bandanas are the most useful multi-tools on the fucking planet. I have four of them, and each serve their purpose. one around my neck for blowing my nose, wiping my face, cooling me down in the sweltering southern heat, avoiding really bad smells etc, etc. one in my pocket for the 1 billion uses that it's good for, one around my water bottle to help me get a grip to open it, act as a kind of coozy, and keep the lid to it in one place. the other one's part of my smiley.

as for colors, I stick with neutral colors, or really dark colors so as to not get caught up in some stupid gang bulllshit. olive green, black, light brown, and a pretty dark blood red


----------



## keg

xxxxxx


----------



## thunderson5

captian morgan or apache thang.haha


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot

Exile said:


> Where did it all start I really wonder? I know its use in black blocs. But where did the whole thing come from.
> 
> Post edited by: Exile, at: 2007/09/02 13:59





I don't know much about the train riding symbolism, but in a large protest/riot everyone wearing black makes everyone look anonymous and harder to point out later.


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot

Another thing: People are way to fucking anal-retentive about bandannas. It's ONLY a fucking article of clothing. It's ONLY a tool to make life a little easier when you are in a jam. 
If you are really that fucking caught up in this whole gang mentality/tough guy I gotta stand for something I don't really know shit about bullshit, your rag can also be a great tool for suicide.


----------



## Street_Siren

I had this black one I used for some time, eventually lost it though. I met this bitch of a woman who ran this fabric store, so I jacked one of the fabric "swatches" from there, it's light blue with cupcakes on it. About the same size of bandana, does the job.


----------



## bote

apple cider vinegar in the purple bandana is a good way to get through a good amount of teargas (colour optional). ftra is definitely real, met a lot of good old timers and a lot of jackasses claiming shit that probably amounts to them hanging out with somebody legit, one time, long ago.


----------



## wartomods

I must get an arafat scarf, just cause


----------



## RnJ

wartomods said:


> I must get an arafat scarf, just cause



If that's what they wear over the head and face in the Middle East, I've got one of those. Also, one of their man dresses. It feels like you're walking around naked.


----------



## bote

no offense, but ive seen a lot of 40 dollar haircuts topping the arafat scarf lately so unless youre chucking rocks at the IDF you might want to rethink that.


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot

I've used vinegar for that same purpose, but I still got a mean cough/lost my voice for a while. 
Same thing with trains: I'll stick to a gas mask.


----------



## RnJ

bote, if you were talking to me, I don't get it. I don't wear exactly wear my thingy. It's more of a dress-up item.


----------



## bote

the keffiyeh scarf (as in arafat) is strongly linked with Palistenian resistance movements as far back as the 1930s so its kind of weird to me to see people wearing them for fashion, like a kid sporting an indian war bonnet or che guavara tshirts or whatever cultural appropriation . they do look nice


----------



## Rash L

I left my bandana (black) at some boy's house in the bay area... I want it back, even if it does have holes. Now I use a brown one (though people give me a lot of them, I even have 2 from Thailand for some reason) and just acquired a NEW black one and a new dark brown one.. both of which are pieces of crap... and none of them feel quite right... not like the black one I left in Livermore.

Fuck color codes.. it reminds me of in HS when people had those little colored plastic bracelets or boot laces that were supposed to mean something, except the meanings changed from school to school or town to town. What a bunch of bullshit. Wear whatever you wanna wear, and screw everyone else in the bum. (USE CONDOMS!)

/rambling


----------



## usuallyonthefloorsomewher

keeps the brake dust out of my mouth. dont want anything getting in the way of my smoking habit..


----------



## Bullet

I usually wear a black one with a little Kakistocracy "up the short bus punks" pin on it, and carry a brown one. I have a lot of colors, but I just like the dark ones because they get so nasty, and I agree with "never wash a bandanna" unless it's one I've used to mop up blood or something. Also, honestly, I wear the black one to rock the whole circle-a bullshit and to show my bdsm pride. It's conveniently the same color. 
I always associate bandanna colors with color codes, specifically bdsm hanky codes (some listed here: Handkerchief code - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). Of course, these codes apply to cloth in the back pockets, and not around the neck...but still, I get a chuckle sometimes when I see what people are wearing.


----------



## oldmanLee

The swastica:earliest variation I've seen was a petroglyph on display at the Met,northern China origin,Bronze Age,symbol for the Four Winds.Weirdly can be found on English printings of Rudyard Kipling books befor 1930.Was reversed/perverted by that one -balled paperhanger/draftsman and his cronies.
20th century Bandana colors:Early '50's bike gang affiliaton symbol/sexual conquest symbol(limited use),later excanged for the various color cloth pilots wings seen on riding rags.Co-opted by the early gay heavy leather scene,late '60s-eary '70s(hanky code).Co-opted again as gang affiliation symbol (early '80s).Railfolks/varous radical organizations,grassroots movements symbol from about'95 to present.
ought to get a few folks doing reserch outta this one!


----------



## Jack_Skum

I get asked by Kentucky wanna-be gangbangers all the time about the black bandana I wear bandit style around my neck. They usually call it a flag, so one day the connection between a "black flag" and anarchism dawned on me...
I now say it's a symbol of anarchism and me being an "independant criminal" as opposed to a being Kentucky-born redneck claiming to be a blood (aren't they black supremecists?)

And as far as "earning a black bandana" to any other cultures, I've had that same wrap for 6 years with 2 boils. I got it back in my junky days sleeping at Beach State Park, IL and it kept UV burns off my newly shaved head (lice is a bitch).
I used to even shower with it on at that place. The bandana, a leather vest, a flannel, denim cut-offs and a pair of Red-Wing boots was all I owned. A lot of memories on that rag, but it still has 20 times the number of uses as it does bad nights with it.


----------



## cricket

I know this in old ass post but whatevers. i aggree with genghis, what CANT you use a bandanna for? i carry atleast 5 or 6 with me in my pack. i always have one in my pocket for the million of uses mainly to blow my nose [i dont like the feel of toilet paper on my face] and i wear one sometimes around my face for a air filter, neck warmer/cooler what ever.


----------



## plagueship

bote said:


> the keffiyeh scarf (as in arafat) is strongly linked with Palistenian resistance movements as far back as the 1930s so its kind of weird to me to see people wearing them for fashion, like a kid sporting an indian war bonnet or che guavara tshirts or whatever cultural appropriation . they do look nice


 
it's kind of more of a political symbol in the west; in palestine/the middle east, certain color schemes refer to specific political groups (ie red and white for fatah). but in general, thin cotton square scarfs with a two-color pattern are just an incredibly popular thing to wear throughout the hot and dusty parts of the world... i think they even issue a variant to u.s.& allied soldiers in iraq/afghanistan now


----------



## outskirts

bote said:


> the keffiyeh scarf (as in arafat) is strongly linked with Palistenian resistance movements as far back as the 1930s so its kind of weird to me to see people wearing them for fashion, like a kid sporting an indian war bonnet or che guavara tshirts or whatever cultural appropriation . they do look nice


Yeah it is weird to see the hipsters wearing them now. Those fuckers destroy everything they touch. Back in my activist days I used to wear a black & white keffiyeh. I had got it from a fellow activist who had brought it back from Palestine. When I used
to wear it back then it would get me some nasty looks from right wingers and zionists. Now they've been drained of almost all they're symbolism my those cultural vampires. I just feel weird wearing one now 

They are a practical item though, and because of their larger size and thickness they have some advantages over a bandanna.
For one they can be used either as a sling for an arm or a wrap for a swollen knee or ankle. Have used them for both.
Plus they work better than a bandanna for a towel.

I think I may pick up a light colored one and then bleach all the color out and then redye it a dull solid color, it would be
a good thing for my pack.


----------



## Monkeywrench

I use mine as a jizzmop, I don't know why the hell everyone's been copying me.


----------



## Nelco

i use mine to wipe my ass with..before i burn it


----------



## Heron

black bandana. sweet louisiana. bandit style. yeah.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

my bandana is yellow, it represents my solidarity with the immigrant chinese laborors who built the railroads.


----------



## Diagaro

Too much life to live reading this tired old shit about FTRA or ftra.
My 2 cents is that I fucking hate it when plp call there neck bandanna a "SKANK" If your a traveler weather steel of cement I will refer to it as a Hobotie.


----------



## Uncle Mom

Diagaro said:


> Too much life to live reading this tired old shit about FTRA or ftra.
> My 2 cents is that I fucking hate it when plp call there neck bandanna a "SKANK" If your a traveler weather steel of cement I will refer to it as a Hobotie.



I agree. My bandanna is brown. I use it to keep sweat off my hands when I am playing music, tie my hair back, etc etc. I don't belong to any "crew" so to say.....I'm just me. 

People seem to take a lot of things WAY WAY overboard with the seriousness, and everything starts looking black no matter what color it is.


----------



## NomadicHobo

Green one with a big fuckin padlock on it in my back pocket. 

thats how I roll...


----------



## Deleted member 20

coolguyeagle76' said:


> my bandana is yellow, it represents my solidarity with the immigrant chinese laborors who built the railroads.


Funny because my bandana is Green to represent my Irish pride. Irish immigrant laborers did actually build the other half of that railroad! #duffyscut


----------



## NomadicHobo

highwayman said:


> Funny because my bandana is Green to represent my Irish pride. Irish immigrant laborers did actually build the other half of that railroad! #duffyscut



I didn't know that. Im a first generation irish Canadian. Surprised my folks didn't pass that one on.


----------



## urchin

I have a red bandana, a black one, and a red-and-white shemagh. Initially I had a blue and black one, aware of the symbolism, but I lost it in Eugene, Oregon. My uncle gave me the red and white one. He has tons of them since he runs a store focused on African and Arabic items. 

Without a doubt the shemagh has to be one of the best things in my arsenal. When I did water runs in Mount Shasta I used it to help carry one of the many jugs of water I hauled. They are also great for keeping you warm or cooled and ID you as a traveler from a mile away.


----------



## NomadicHobo

Antics said:


> i use the bandanna for when shits flying around everywhere on trains, for black blocs, and its amazing for wiping sweat off your face.
> 
> Bandannas have a million and one uses and everyone should carry one.
> 
> 
> i almost got my ass kicked in montreal by some "Crip" cause my bandanna was black. guy walks up to me and is just like is that blue bandanna, ahaha I look down at it and look at him like hes crazy and Im like uhhhhh no. and he starts to go on about how hes a crip and bla bla hahaha. fuckin lamers.




Id be like "dude I cant understand you with that frog in your throat" bwahaha..
But that might not come to a peaceful conclusion. 

No hate on french canadiens. Just a bad joke.


----------



## Thor and Broomhilda

Mouse said:


> bathing when you have the chance to bath is the best thing you can do. fending off infections is always a good idea. when i travel, the opp. doesn't really present itself but whenever i get the chance i'll shower daily.
> 
> being dirty for some 'f you" to society is fucking stupid. I have some level of self respect and I don't like smelling like pure shit or getting rashes and swamp ass because i'm trying to make some stupid point.
> 
> TAKE A FUCKING BATH. or go swimming. or just change your nasty clothes. something!


I carry tactical taint wipes just for that, I keep my balls and ass as fresh as possible, and my fest when I can. I don't care about the BO, but fuck Shitty ass smell. I shower when I can, but if I can't I at least use tactical taint wipes. (Not Alex Jones' fear wipes) but then again people except me into their homes and sh it to kick it. . . . . Longest I've gone without a shower was 2 months. . . Parents choice has wipes with shea butter or chamomile and shit


----------



## Joey ApplePipe

Thor and Broomhilda said:


> I carry tactical taint wipes just for that, I keep my balls and ass as fresh as possible, and my fest when I can. I don't care about the BO, but fuck Shitty ass smell. I shower when I can, but if I can't I at least use tactical taint wipes. (Not Alex Jones' fear wipes) but then again people except me into their homes and sh it to kick it. . . . . Longest I've gone without a shower was 2 months. . . Parents choice has wipes with shea butter or chamomile and shit





Longest I ever went without a real shower was easily a year, maby more ...
and on another note, what the fuck is a bandana, im sure I never wore one.. you can tell from my profile picture of course.


----------

